# Linux Mint 18.1 Serena



## Drone (Dec 16, 2016)

Check it out

Download


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 8, 2017)

Loving this Linux-Based OS

Tried All Others but this one is the best


----------



## Disparia (Jan 8, 2017)

Will do.


----------



## IRQ Conflict (Jan 8, 2017)

Built a mITX for my mom for dads Christmas present. To keep costs as low as possible I installed Mint 18 (sarah) with the Cinnamon desktop environment. Worked right out of the gate including the built in wifi. Colour me surprised. Though it's only running the GPU from the i5-6400 right now. It's the Asus Z170I Gaming board. From my limited experience with it, I would highly recommend the distro.


----------



## damian246 (Jan 10, 2017)

Somehow I liked 17.1 better than 17.2 due to some issues with the video libraries. It was like install cinelerra and  boot over terminal. 
On 17.1 I had a full suite of video editors installed it looks as if later editions have not become really better. at least for me.


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2017)

Linux Mint 18.3 Sylvia is out

http://ftp.klid.dk/ftp/linuxmint/stable/18.3/
http://mirror.umd.edu/linuxmint/images/stable/18.3/


----------

